# filezilla non parte più (anche amule) [solved]

## lordalbert

Ciao. Fino a ieri non ho avuto problemi, ma da stamattina non parte più filezilla.... :/

Questo l'output se lo avvio da shell

```

$ filezilla

*** glibc detected *** filezilla: double free or corruption (out): 0x085f1c20 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb75977db]

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x7e)[0xb759938d]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_free+0x2b)[0xb700389f]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-08202000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2265937    /usr/bin/filezilla

08202000-08203000 r--p 001b9000 03:01 2265937    /usr/bin/filezilla

08203000-08205000 rw-p 001ba000 03:01 2265937    /usr/bin/filezilla

08205000-08d8a000 rw-p 08205000 00:00 0          [heap]

b5e00000-b5e21000 rw-p b5e00000 00:00 0 

b5e21000-b5f00000 ---p b5e21000 00:00 0 

b5f83000-b6159000 r--p 00000000 03:01 540017     /usr/share/icons/hicolor/icon-theme.cache

b6159000-b69a3000 r--p 00000000 03:01 571450     /usr/share/icons/gnome/icon-theme.cache

b69a3000-b69a9000 r--p 00000000 03:01 2280527    /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/glib20.mo

b69a9000-b69ac000 rw-s 00000000 00:08 2293785    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b69ac000-b6a0c000 rw-s 00000000 00:08 2261016    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b6a0c000-b6a6c000 rw-s 00000000 00:08 2228247    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b6a6c000-b6a70000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 52076      /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

b6a70000-b6a71000 r--p 00003000 03:01 52076      /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

b6a71000-b6a72000 rw-p 00004000 03:01 52076      /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

b6a72000-b6a83000 r--p 00000000 03:01 2025262    /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf

b6a83000-b6a85000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2119072    /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

b6a85000-b6a86000 r--p 00001000 03:01 2119072    /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

b6a86000-b6a87000 rw-p 00002000 03:01 2119072    /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

b6a87000-b6a8d000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1975349    /var/cache/fontconfig/87f5e051180a7a75f16eb6fe7dbd3749-x86.cache-2

b6a8d000-b6a8f000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1975511    /var/cache/fontconfig/76fa4b957c916922374347f144bde9da-x86.cache-2

b6a8f000-b6a9d000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1975510    /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

b6a9d000-b6aa9000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1974772    /var/cache/fontconfig/4b5cf4386f1cde02a336ba961b4ac82d-x86.cache-2

b6aa9000-b6acb000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1974228    /var/cache/fontconfig/17090aa38d5c6f09fb8c5c354938f1d7-x86.cache-2

b6acb000-b6aef000 r--p 00000000 03:01 52034      /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/gtk20-properties.mo

b6aef000-b6af7000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 265635     /lib/libnss_files-2.6.1.so

b6af7000-b6af8000 r--p 00007000 03:01 265635     /lib/libnss_files-2.6.1.so

b6af8000-b6af9000 rw-p 00008000 03:01 265635     /lib/libnss_files-2.6.1.so

b6af9000-b6b01000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 265696     /lib/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so

b6b01000-b6b02000 r--p 00007000 03:01 265696     /lib/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so

b6b02000-b6b03000 rw-p 00008000 03:01 265696     /lib/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so

b6b03000-b6b09000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 265647     /lib/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

b6b09000-b6b0a000 r--p 00005000 03:01 265647     /lib/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

b6b0a000-b6b0b000 rw-p 00006000 03:01 265647     /lib/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

b6b0f000-b6b18000 r--p 00000000 03:01 276914     /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo

b6b18000-b6b22000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2124208    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so

b6b22000-b6b23000 r--p 00009000 03:01 2124208    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so

b6b23000-b6b24000 rw-p 0000a000 03:01 2124208    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so

b6b24000-b6b35000 r--p 00000000 03:01 52033      /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/gtk20.mo

b6b35000-b6b36000 r--p 00000000 03:01 458970     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_NUMERIC

b6b36000-b6b37000 r--p 00000000 03:01 460675     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_TIME

b6b37000-b6b3c000 r--p 00000000 03:01 460698     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_COLLATE

b6b3c000-b6b72000 r--p 00000000 03:01 458967     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_CTYPE

b6b72000-b6b75000 rw-p b6b72000 00:00 0 

b6b75000-b6c81000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2188925    /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.28

b6c81000-b6c85000 r--p 0010c000 03:01 2188925    /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.28

b6c85000-b6c86000 rw-p 00110000 03:01 2188925    /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.28

b6c86000-b6c87000 rw-p b6c86000 00:00 0 

b6c87000-b6c8b000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2101402    /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6c8b000-b6c8c000 rw-p 00003000 03:01 2101402    /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6c8c000-b6c8e000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2054682    /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6c8e000-b6c8f000 rw-p 00001000 03:01 2054682    /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6c8f000-b6d03000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2119351    /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.15

b6d03000-b6d07000 rw-p 00073000 03:01 2119351    /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.15

b6d07000-b6d08000 rw-p b6d07000 00:00 0 

b6d08000-b6d34000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2118861    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b6d34000-b6d35000 r--p 0002b000 03:01 2118861    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b6d35000-b6d36000 rw-p 0002c000 03:01 2118861    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b6d36000-b6d49000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2184352    /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b6d49000-b6d4a000 rw-p 00012000 03:01 2184352    /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b6d4a000-b6d4c000 rw-p b6d4a000 00:00 0 

b6d4c000-b6d54000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2134714    /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b6d54000-b6d55000 rw-p 00007000 03:01 2134714    /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b6d55000-b6d5a000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2121253    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b6d5a000-b6d5b000 rw-p 00004000 03:01 2121253    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b6d5b000-b6d5c000 rw-p b6d5b000 00:00 0 

b6d5c000-b6d63000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2118186    /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b6d63000-b6d64000 rw-p 00006000 03:01 2118186    /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b6d64000-b6d6b000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2119554    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b6d6b000-b6d6c000 rw-p 00006000 03:01 2119554    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b6d6c000-b6d78000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2101962    /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b6d78000-b6d79000 rw-p 0000c000 03:01 2101962    /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b6d79000-b6d9a000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 215244     /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.2.0

b6d9a000-b6da2000 rw-p 00021000 03:01 215244     /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.2.0

b6da2000-b6e12000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2331080    /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.11.5

b6e12000-b6e14000 rw-p 0006f000 03:01 2331080    /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.11.5

b6e14000-b6e15000 rw-p b6e14000 00:00 0 

bAbortito

```

ho provato anche con revdep-rebuild e a ricompilarlo, ma non è cambiato nulla...Last edited by lordalbert on Sat Nov 17, 2007 10:55 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Scen

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Ciao. Fino a ieri non ho avuto problemi, ma da stamattina non parte più filezilla.... :/

 

Domanda... che pacchetti hai aggiornato dopo l'ultima volta che filezilla ha funzionato?

----------

## lordalbert

eh, anche io ho avuto quel pensiero, però non ricordo ogni singolo pacchetto, ricordo che erano 41...

Cmq, alcuni pacchetti di xorg (in teoria li ha ricompilati perchè era stata tolta una flag, debug, che cmq io non avevo neanche abilitato... vabbè...), evince, kdelibs (stesso motivo dei pacchetti di xorg), glibc.. poi ho un vuoto di memoria... :S

Cmq non si possono vedere gli ultimi ebuild che sono stati aggiornati?

----------

## codadilupo

revdep-rebuild, tanto per cominciare

Coda

----------

## Scen

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Cmq non si possono vedere gli ultimi ebuild che sono stati aggiornati?

 

```

emerge portage-utils

...

...

qlop -l

```

Per ulteriori info: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/portage-utils.xml

----------

## lordalbert

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild, tanto per cominciare
> 
> Coda

 

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> ho provato anche con revdep-rebuild e a ricompilarlo, ma non è cambiato nulla...

 

----------

## unz

```
ls -latr /var/log/portage:/
```

----------

## codadilupo

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   revdep-rebuild, tanto per cominciare
> 
> Coda 
> 
>  *lordalbert wrote:*   ho provato anche con revdep-rebuild e a ricompilarlo, ma non è cambiato nulla... 

 

cazzarola, in fondo al log, me l'ero perso  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## lordalbert

ho lo stesso problema anche con amule... :/

Nessuno ha qualche idea?  :Sad: 

```

 $ amule 

Initialising aMule

Checking if there is an instance already running...

No other instances are running.

*** glibc detected *** amule: double free or corruption (out): 0x089feb10 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb76f17db]

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x7e)[0xb76f338d]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_free+0x2b)[0xb718589f]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-083cf000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2231932    /usr/bin/amule

083cf000-083d0000 r--p 00386000 03:01 2231932    /usr/bin/amule

083d0000-083d9000 rw-p 00387000 03:01 2231932    /usr/bin/amule

083d9000-09634000 rw-p 083d9000 00:00 0          [heap]

b5800000-b5821000 rw-p b5800000 00:00 0 

b5821000-b5900000 ---p b5821000 00:00 0 

b590e000-b590f000 ---p b590e000 00:00 0 

b590f000-b610f000 rw-p b590f000 00:00 0 

b610f000-b62e5000 r--p 00000000 03:01 540017     /usr/share/icons/hicolor/icon-theme.cache

b62e5000-b6b2f000 r--p 00000000 03:01 571450     /usr/share/icons/gnome/icon-theme.cache

b6b2f000-b6b35000 r--p 00000000 03:01 2280527    /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/glib20.mo

b6b35000-b6b46000 r--p 00000000 03:01 2025262    /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf

b6b46000-b6b48000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2119072    /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

b6b48000-b6b49000 r--p 00001000 03:01 2119072    /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

b6b49000-b6b4a000 rw-p 00002000 03:01 2119072    /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

b6b4a000-b6b50000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1975349    /var/cache/fontconfig/87f5e051180a7a75f16eb6fe7dbd3749-x86.cache-2

b6b50000-b6b52000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1975511    /var/cache/fontconfig/76fa4b957c916922374347f144bde9da-x86.cache-2

b6b52000-b6b60000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1975510    /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

b6b60000-b6b6c000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1974772    /var/cache/fontconfig/4b5cf4386f1cde02a336ba961b4ac82d-x86.cache-2

b6b6c000-b6b8e000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1974228    /var/cache/fontconfig/17090aa38d5c6f09fb8c5c354938f1d7-x86.cache-2

b6b8e000-b6bee000 rw-s 00000000 00:08 6225936    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b6bee000-b6bf4000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 52085      /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-xpm.so

b6bf4000-b6bf5000 r--p 00005000 03:01 52085      /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-xpm.so

b6bf5000-b6bf6000 rw-p 00006000 03:01 52085      /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-xpm.so

b6bf6000-b6c56000 rw-s 00000000 00:08 6193167    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b6c56000-b6c7a000 r--p 00000000 03:01 52034      /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/gtk20-properties.mo

b6c7a000-b6c82000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 265635     /lib/libnss_files-2.6.1.so

b6c82000-b6c83000 r--p 00007000 03:01 265635     /lib/libnss_files-2.6.1.so

b6c83000-b6c84000 rw-p 00008000 03:01 265635     /lib/libnss_files-2.6.1.so

b6c84000-b6c8c000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 265696     /lib/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so

b6c8c000-b6c8d000 r--p 00007000 03:01 265696     /lib/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so

b6c8d000-b6c8e000 rw-p 00008000 03:01 265696     /lib/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so

b6c8e000-b6ca0000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 265616     /lib/libnsl-2.6.1.so

b6ca0000-b6ca1000 r--p 00011000 03:01 265616     /lib/libnsl-2.6.1.so

b6ca1000-b6ca2000 rw-p 00012000 03:01 265616     /lib/libnsl-2.6.1.so

b6ca2000-b6ca4000 rw-p b6ca2000 00:00 0 

b6ca4000-b6caa000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 265647     /lib/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

b6caa000-b6cab000 r--p 00005000 03:01 265647     /lib/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

b6cab000-b6cac000 rw-p 00006000 03:01 265647     /lib/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

b6cad000-b6cb0000 rw-s 00000000 00:08 6258705    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b6cb0000-b6cb9000 r--p 00000000 03:01 276914     /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo

b6cb9000-b6cc3000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2124208    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so

b6cc3000-b6cc4000 r--p 00009000 03:01 2124208    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so

b6cc4000-b6cc5000 rw-p 0000a000 03:01 2124208    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so

b6cc5000-b6cd6000 r--p 00000000 03:01 52033      /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/gtk20.mo

b6cd6000-b6cd7000 r--p 00000000 03:01 458970     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_NUMERIC

b6cd7000-b6cd8000 r--p 00000000 03:01 460675     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_TIME

b6cd8000-b6cdd000 r--p 00000000 03:01 460698     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_COLLATE

b6cdd000-b6d13000 r--p 00000000 03:01 458967     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_CTYPE

b6d13000-b6d16000 rw-p b6d13000 00:00 0 

b6d16000-b6e22000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2188925    /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.28

b6e22000-b6e26000 r--p 0010c000 03:01 2188925    /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.28

b6e26000-b6e27000 rw-p 00110000 03:01 2188925    /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.28

b6e27000-b6e28000 rw-p b6e27000 00:00 0 

b6e28000-b6e2c000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2101402    /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6e2c000-b6e2d000 rw-p 00003000 03:01 2101402    /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6e2d000-b6e2e000 rw-p b6e2d000 00:00 0 

b6e2e000-b6e30000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2054682    /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6e30000-b6e31000 rw-p 00001000 03:01 2054682    /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6e31000-b6ea5000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2119351    /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.15

b6ea5000-b6ea9000 rw-p 00073000 03:01 2119351    /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.15

b6ea9000-b6ed5000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2118861    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b6ed5000-b6ed6000 r--p 0002b000 03:01 2118861    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b6ed6000-b6ed7000 rw-p 0002c000 03:01 2118861    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b6ed7000-b6eea000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2184352    /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b6eea000-b6eeb000 rw-p 00012000 03:01 2184352    /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b6eeb000-b6eee000 rw-p b6eeb000 00:00 0 

b6eee000-b6ef6000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2134714    /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b6ef6000-b6ef7000 rw-p 00007000 03:01 2134714    /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b6ef7000-b6efc000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2121253    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b6efc000-b6efd000 rw-p 00004000 03:01 2121253    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b6efd000-b6f04000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2118186    /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b6f04000-b6f05000 rw-p 00006000 03:01 2118186    /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b6f05000-b6f0c000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2119554    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b6f0c000-b6f0d000 rw-p 00006000 03:01 2119554    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b6f0d000-b6f19000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2101962    /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b6f19000-b6f1a000 rw-p 0000c000 03:01 2101962    /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b6f1a000-b6f3b000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 215244     /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.2.0

b6f3b000-b6f43000 rw-p 00021000 03:01 215244     /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.2.0

b6f43000-b6f44000 rw-p b6f43000 00:00 0 

b6f44000-b6fb4000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2331080    /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.11.5

b6fb4000-b6fb6000 rw-p 0006f000 03:01 2331080    /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.11.5

b6fb6000-b6fba000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2121269    /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b6fba000-b6fbb000 rw-p 00003000 03:01 2121269    /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b6fbb000-b6fbd000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2120719    /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

b6fbd000-b6fbe000 rw-p 00001000 03:01 2120719    /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

b6fbe000-b6fc0000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2118586    /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

b6fc0000-b6fc1000 rw-p 00001000 03:01 2118586    /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

b6fc1000-b70a2000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2332417    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b70a2000-b70a6000 rw-p 000e0000 03:01 2332417    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b70a6000-b70ae000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2118849    /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b70ae000-b70af000 r--p 00007000 03:01 2118849    /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b70af000-b70b0000 rw-p 00008000 03:01 2118849    /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b70b0000-b70b1000 rw-p b70b0000 00:00 0 

b70b1000-b7101000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2135881    /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.8.2

b7101000-b7103000 rw-p 00050000 03:01 2135881    /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.8.2

b7103000-b7120000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2121545    /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

b7120000-b7121000 rw-p 0001d000 03:01 2121545    /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

b7121000-b7142000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 104731     /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.22.0

b7142000-b7143000 r--p 00020000 03:01 104731     /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.22.0

b7143000-b7144000 rw-p 00021000 03:01 104731     /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.22.0

b7144000-b714c000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2183530    /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b714c000-b714d000 rw-p 00007000 03:01 2183530    /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b714d000-b714f000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2187626    /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0.0

b714f000-b7150000 rw-p 00001000 03:01 2187626    /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0.0

b7150000-b7151000 rw-p b7150000 00:00 0 

b7151000-b7209000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2167847    /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b7209000-b720a000 r--p 000b7000 03:01 2167847    /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b720a000-b720b000 rw-p 000b8000 03:01 2167847    /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b720b000-b7212000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 265664     /lib/librt-2.6.1.so

b7212000-b7213000 r--p 00006000 03:01 265664     /lib/librt-2.6.1.so

b7213000-b7214000 rw-p 00007000 03:01 265664     /lib/librt-2.6.1.so

b7214000-b7217000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2167851    /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b7217000-b7218000 r--p 00002000 03:01 2167851    /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b7218000-b7219000 rw-p 00003000 03:01 2167851    /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b7219000-b721b000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2167764    /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b721b000-b721c000 r--p 00002000 03:01 2167764    /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b721c000-b721d000 rw-p 00003000 03:01 2167764    /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b721d000-b7253000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2167840    /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b7253000-b7254000 r--p 00036000 03:01 2167840    /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b7254000-b7255000 rw-p 00037000 03:01 2167840    /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b7255000-b728d000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2118871    /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b728d000-b728e000 r--p 00038000 03:01 2118871    /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b728e000-b728f000 rw-p 00039000 03:01 2118871    /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b728f000-b7290000 rw-p b728f000 00:00 0 

b7290000-b72a5000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 52145      /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b72a5000-b72a6000 r--p 00014000 03:01 52145      /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b72a6000-b72a7000 rw-p 00015000 03:01 52145      /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b72a7000-b72be000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2101405    /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2009.1

b72be000-b72c0000 r--p 00016000 03:01 2101405    /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2009.1

b72c0000-b72c1000 rw-p 00018000 03:01 2101405    /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2009.1

b72c1000-b733e000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 52036      /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b733e000-b7340000 r--p 0007c000 03:01 52036      /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b7340000-b7341000 rw-p 0007e000 03:01 52036      /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b7341000-b7682000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 52458      /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b7682000-b7686000 r--p 00341000 03:01 52458      /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b7686000-b7688000 rw-p 00345000 03:01 52458      /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b7688000-b7689000 rw-p b7688000 00:00 0 

b7689000-b768b000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 265620     /lib/libdl-2.6.1.so

b768b000-b768c000 r--p 00001000 03:01 265620     /lib/libdl-2.6.1.so

b768c000-b768d000 rw-p 00002000 03:01 265620     /lib/libdl-2.6.1.so

b768d000-b768e000 rw-p b768d000 00:00 0 

b768e000-b77b1000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 265336     /lib/libc-2.6.1.so

b77b1000-b77b3000 r--p 00123000 03:01 265336     /lib/libc-2.6.1.so

b77b3000-b77b4000 rw-p 00125000 03:01 265336     /lib/libc-2.6.1.so

b77b4000-b77b7000 rw-p b77b4000 00:00 0 

b77b7000-b77c0000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2150374    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b77c0000-b77c1000 rw-p 00009000 03:01 2150374    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b77c1000-b77e4000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 265388     /lib/libm-2.6.1.so

b77e4000-b77e5000 r--p 00022000 03:01 265388     /lib/libm-2.6.1.so

b77e5000-b77e6000 rw-p 00023000 03:01 265388     /lib/libm-2.6.1.so

b77e6000-b78b8000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2150375    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6.0.8

b78b8000-b78bb000 r--p 000d1000 03:01 2150375    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6.0.8

b78bb000-b78bd000 rw-p 000d4000 03:01 2150375    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6.0.8

b78bd000-b78c3000 rw-p b78bd000 00:00 0 

b78c3000-b78d4000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2008402    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b78d4000-b78d5000 rw-p 00010000 03:01 2008402    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b78d5000-b7a18000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2303439    /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0.1.1

b7a18000-b7a1c000 r--p 00143000 03:01 2303439    /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0.1.1

b7a1c000-b7a1f000 rw-p 00147000 03:01 2303439    /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0.1.1

b7a1f000-b7a28000 rw-p b7a1f000 00:00 0 

b7a28000-b7a53000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2303310    /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0.1.1

b7a53000-b7a54000 r--p 0002b000 03:01 2303310    /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0.1.1

b7a54000-b7a55000 rw-p 0002c000 03:01 2303310    /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0.1.1

b7a55000-b7d63000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2300848    /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.1.1

b7d63000-b7d88000 r--p 0030e000 03:01 2300848    /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.1.1

b7d88000-b7d8e000 rw-p 00333000 03:01 2300848    /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.1.1

b7d8e000-b7d95000 rw-p b7d8e000 00:00 0 

b7d95000-b7e46000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2303204    /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0.1.1

b7e46000-b7e4e000 r--p 000b1000 03:01 2303204    /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0.1.1

b7e4e000-b7e4f000 rw-p 000b9000 03:01 2303204    /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0.1.1

b7e4f000-b7e51000 rw-p b7e4f000 00:00 0 

b7e51000-b7efc000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2138872    /usr/lib/binutils/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/libbfd-2.18.so

b7efc000-b7f05000 rw-p 000ab000 03:01 2138872    /usr/lib/binutils/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/libbfd-2.18.so

b7f05000-b7f09000 rw-p b7f05000 00:00 0 

b7f09000-b7f1c000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 265682     /lib/libpthread-2.6.1.so

b7f1c000-b7f1d000 r--p 00012000 03:01 265682     /lib/libpthread-2.6.1.so

b7f1d000-b7f1e000 rw-p 00013000 03:01 265682     /lib/libpthread-2.6.1.so

b7f1e000-b7f21000 rw-p b7f1e000 00:00 0 

b7f22000-b7f24000 rw-p b7f22000 00:00 0 

b7f24000-b7f25000 r--p 00000000 03:01 460699     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_MONETARY

b7f25000-b7f26000 r--p 00000000 03:01 460946     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES

b7f26000-b7f27000 r--p 00000000 03:01 460977     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_PAPER

b7f27000-b7f28000 r--p 00000000 03:01 460978     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_NAME

b7f28000-b7f29000 r--p 00000000 03:01 460979     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_ADDRESS

b7f29000-b7f2a000 r--p 00000000 03:01 460980     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_TELEPHONE

b7f2a000-b7f2b000 r--p 00000000 03:01 460981     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_MEASUREMENT

b7f2b000-b7f2c000 r--p 00000000 03:01 460982     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_IDENTIFICATION

b7f2c000-b7f2e000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 264786     /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-32.so

b7f2e000-b7f2f000 r--p 00001000 03:01 264786     /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-32.so

b7f2f000-b7f30000 rw-p 00002000 03:01 264786     /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-32.so

b7f30000-b7f31000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 264730     /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

b7f31000-b7f32000 r--p 00000000 03:01 264730     /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

b7f32000-b7f33000 rw-p 00001000 03:01 264730     /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

b7f33000-b7f3a000 r--s 00000000 03:01 456345     /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

b7f3a000-b7f54000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 265658     /lib/ld-2.6.1.so

b7f54000-b7f55000 r--p 00019000 03:01 265658     /lib/ld-2.6.1.so

b7f55000-b7f56000 rw-p 0001a000 03:01 265658     /lib/ld-2.6.1.so

bffdb000-bfff0000 rw-p bffdb000 00:00 0          [stack]

ffffe000-fffff000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]

Abortito

```

----------

## Scen

Siccome entrambi questi software dipendono da wxGTK (ah, filezilla non è neanche nel Portage tree, sta discussione andava spostata nel subforum Discussioni...  :Rolling Eyes:  ):

Che versione hai installato di x11-libs/wxGTK? Con che USE lo hai compilato?

Hai provato a ricompilare tale pacchetto?

Stiamo ancora aspettando l'elenco degli ultimi pacchetti installati/aggiornati, per capire cos'ha mandato a $donnine filezilla&C  :Razz: 

----------

## lordalbert

la versione wxGTK è la  2.8.4.0 (non è in portage, ma in locale). Cmq è da 3 settimane che uso quella e prima non avevo problemi.

USE="X gif opengl unicode -debug -doc -gnome -joystick -odbc -sdl -stl"

```

Sat Nov 10 11:56:00 2007 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

Sat Nov 10 11:56:44 2007 >>> app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4-r1

Sat Nov 10 11:59:39 2007 >>> app-text/poppler-0.6.1-r1

Sat Nov 10 12:17:57 2007 >>> x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2

Sat Nov 10 12:40:39 2007 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

Sat Nov 10 12:40:44 2007 >>> app-arch/rar-3.7.1

Sat Nov 10 13:05:47 2007 >>> app-emulation/wine-0.9.49

Sat Nov 10 13:54:26 2007 >>> x11-libs/qt-4.3.2

Sat Nov 10 13:55:53 2007 >>> app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.1

Sat Nov 10 13:56:54 2007 >>> app-editors/vim-core-7.1.123

Sat Nov 10 13:58:46 2007 >>> app-editors/vim-7.1.123

Tue Nov 13 22:33:12 2007 >>> app-text/epdfview-0.1.6

Tue Nov 13 23:16:21 2007 >>> games-fps/glxquake-bin-0-r1

Tue Nov 13 23:21:54 2007 >>> app-text/evince-0.8.3

Wed Nov 14 12:25:32 2007 >>> media-sound/wavpack-4.41.0

Wed Nov 14 12:31:26 2007 >>> dev-libs/icu-3.6-r1

Wed Nov 14 12:33:22 2007 >>> dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p3

Wed Nov 14 12:34:29 2007 >>> app-arch/tar-1.19

Wed Nov 14 12:39:59 2007 >>> dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r3

Wed Nov 14 12:40:09 2007 >>> x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.5

Wed Nov 14 12:42:20 2007 >>> dev-libs/apr-1.2.11

Wed Nov 14 12:42:33 2007 >>> x11-proto/xproto-7.0.10

Wed Nov 14 12:42:43 2007 >>> x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3

Wed Nov 14 12:42:54 2007 >>> x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2

Wed Nov 14 12:43:04 2007 >>> x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.2

Wed Nov 14 12:43:15 2007 >>> x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2

Wed Nov 14 12:43:25 2007 >>> x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0

Wed Nov 14 12:43:36 2007 >>> x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3

Wed Nov 14 12:43:48 2007 >>> x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1

Wed Nov 14 12:43:58 2007 >>> x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2

Wed Nov 14 12:44:08 2007 >>> x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2

Wed Nov 14 12:44:23 2007 >>> x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8

Wed Nov 14 12:44:33 2007 >>> x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3

Wed Nov 14 12:44:44 2007 >>> x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.1

Wed Nov 14 12:44:54 2007 >>> x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0

Wed Nov 14 12:45:05 2007 >>> x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2

Wed Nov 14 12:45:15 2007 >>> x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2

Wed Nov 14 12:45:25 2007 >>> x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4

Wed Nov 14 12:46:13 2007 >>> dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10

Wed Nov 14 12:46:26 2007 >>> x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1

Wed Nov 14 12:46:36 2007 >>> dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.61

Wed Nov 14 12:51:32 2007 >>> dev-util/subversion-1.4.5

Wed Nov 14 12:56:25 2007 >>> media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1

Wed Nov 14 12:56:37 2007 >>> x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2

Wed Nov 14 13:19:55 2007 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

Wed Nov 14 13:22:42 2007 >>> dev-libs/glib-2.14.3

Wed Nov 14 13:25:11 2007 >>> x11-libs/pango-1.18.3

Wed Nov 14 13:25:47 2007 >>> dev-libs/atk-1.20.0

Wed Nov 14 13:26:48 2007 >>> app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.5

Wed Nov 14 13:28:56 2007 >>> sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3

Wed Nov 14 13:39:37 2007 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1

Wed Nov 14 13:40:32 2007 >>> gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2

Wed Nov 14 13:42:05 2007 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4.1-r1

Wed Nov 14 14:32:21 2007 >>> kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3

Wed Nov 14 14:35:50 2007 >>> app-text/evince-2.20.1

Wed Nov 14 14:39:28 2007 >>> gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.3-r1

Wed Nov 14 15:27:01 2007 >>> games-fps/glxquake-bin-0-r1

Wed Nov 14 15:39:26 2007 >>> net-ftp/filezilla-3.0.2.1

Wed Nov 14 17:22:01 2007 >>> games-fps/glxquake-bin-0-r1

Wed Nov 14 17:26:12 2007 >>> x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1

Thu Nov 15 17:19:31 2007 >>> app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28

```

----------

## ercoppa

lordalbert ho i tuoi stessi problemi, ho ricompilato tutte le dipendenze di filezilla, non va. Su bugzilla volendo c'è l'ultima versione di filezilla, che però richiede le wxgtk 2.8.6 che puoi prendere qui. Purtroppo le 2.8.6 (anche le .6.1) non riesco a compilarle da me, ritentero fra qualche giorno (credo sia un errore del ebuild boh).

Per amule ho lo stesso problema perchè ho la versione cvs che richiede le 2.8.

Per me il casino è stato creato dall'aggiornamento di uno di questi:

```

Wed Nov 14 13:22:42 2007 >>> dev-libs/glib-2.14.3

Wed Nov 14 13:25:11 2007 >>> x11-libs/pango-1.18.3

Wed Nov 14 13:39:37 2007 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1

Wed Nov 14 13:40:32 2007 >>> gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2 

```

però non sono in grado dire il perchè (ho confrontato i pacchetti che anche io ho aggiornato con quelli di lodabert).

----------

## lordalbert

wow, non sono l'unico...  :Smile: 

Probabilmente sarà un bug...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Se non sbaglio quelle versioni di wxGTK richiedono anche delle eclass aggiuntive : le hai/avete scaricate ? Potrebbe dipendere da quello la mncata compilazione

----------

## lordalbert

quali eclass? Cmq prima andava perfettamente...

----------

## unz

A me funzionano entrambi [amule è patchato adunanza]

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-ftp/filezilla-3.0.0  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20071106  USE="geoip gtk nls unicode -amuled -debug -optimize -remote -stats -upnp" 0 kB [2]

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon

 [2] /usr/portage/local/layman/dottout

```

con queste versioni

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/glib-2.14.3  USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/pango-1.19.0  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1  USE="X cups jpeg tiff xinerama -debug -doc -vim-syntax" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.6  USE="X gif gnome opengl sdl unicode -debug -doc -joystick -odbc -stl" 0 kB [2]

Total: 5 packages (5 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/gnome-experimental

 [2] /usr/portage/local/layman/dottout

```

----------

## lordalbert

bisognerà aggiornare le wxGTK? :S

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> bisognerà aggiornare le wxGTK? :S

 

Si credo proprio unz infatti ha le 2.8.6 quelle che a me non compilavano. Oggi ritento.

----------

## unz

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   bisognerà aggiornare le wxGTK? :S 
> 
> Si credo proprio unz infatti ha le 2.8.6 quelle che a me non compilavano. Oggi ritento.

 

Occhio pure agli overlay ... la versione soltanto non è significativa. Nel caso specifico di wxGTK sto usando l'eclass non ufficiale

----------

## ercoppa

Ok ho compilato le 2.8.6.0 (da link che riportato in precendenza) e ora filezilla e amule-cvs non hanno problemi. Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------

## lordalbert

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Ok ho compilato le 2.8.6.0 (da link che riportato in precendenza) e ora filezilla e amule-cvs non hanno problemi. Grazie per l'aiuto.

 

Bene, allora ci provo anche io  :Smile: 

Mi puoi indicare dove hai preso l'ebuild delle 2.8.6.0?

----------

## ercoppa

Nell'overlay che avevo già indicato, ossia questo. Non ho messo le 2.8.6.1 perchè implicano un altra dipendenza (che trovi sempre nell'overlay). Ricordati di prendere tutti i file sotto files/

----------

## lordalbert

risolto anche io, grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

